# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Ben's Hair!!!

## Chris_2k11

Look what I found on another website!!   :Big Grin:  Lmao at Ben's Hair!!!   :Rotfl:   :Big Grin:  Reminds me of Jamie's hair on EastEnders!!   :Lol:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Look what I found on another website!!   Lmao at Ben's Hair!!!    Reminds me of Jamie's hair on EastEnders!!


Eurgh   :Sick:

----------


## di marco

> Look what I found on another website!!   Lmao at Ben's Hair!!!    Reminds me of Jamie's hair on EastEnders!!


i saw that pic the other day too, the site i saw it on had loads of pics of him with awful hair! he looks well fitter with his hair like it is now though   :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Gross!!  :Sick:  When was that taken?!

----------


## di marco

> Gross!!  When was that taken?!


he had hair like that when he first started in hollyoaks, i think that was in 2000

----------


## .:Kitz:.

ewww, he's come a long way in 5 years  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> ewww, he's come a long way in 5 years


he looks so young in that pic!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

yeah, but his hairs blondey-brown now isn't it? It looks a different colour in that piccy!

----------


## di marco

> yeah, but his hairs blondey-brown now isn't it? It looks a different colour in that piccy!


yeh his hair is a bit darker now. im going to see if i can find more pics of him with his hair like that! i found a site the other day with absolutely loads of pics of him, just got to remember the address..........................

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> yeh his hair is a bit darker now. im going to see if i can find more pics of him with his hair like that! i found a site the other day with absolutely loads of pics of him, just got to remember the address..........................


he he he

----------


## di marco

hehe found this pic when he was auditioning for hollyoaks on the first on the pull. he looks even worse in this pic than in the other one!

----------


## true.moon

:Lol:  lol he looks like someone off the bakstreet boys!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

omg, he looks AWFUL!! thank god for hair clippers!!

----------


## true.moon

totally agree with you there

----------


## Treacle

I like his current hair better but have occasionally thought that was a bit of a state sometimes.
The worst offenders in Hollyoaks though are: Max Cunningham especially when he had the big perm.
Tony Hutchinson - The floppy style went out with the arc.
Dan Hunter - I always said he needed an haircut.

----------


## di marco

> I like his current hair better but have occasionally thought that was a bit of a state sometimes.


yep def prefer bens hair how it is now, makes him look so much fitter!   :Smile:  




> The worst offenders in Hollyoaks though are: Max Cunningham especially when he had the big perm.
> Tony Hutchinson - The floppy style went out with the arc.


maxs hair was quite sweet! but tonys hair is really annoying, has he had a haircut the whole time hes been on there?

----------


## true.moon

yeah tonys hair is annoying it is always flopping infornt of his face!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, I thought ud all like the picture   :Big Grin:  And I agree, for the love of god... get a haircut Tony!!!!!!!!!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Treacle

Lee Hunter's hair is nothing startling either. They all seem to be having bad hair days.

----------


## di marco

going off the topic of mens hair, lisas hair looked weird last week too

----------


## true.moon

i didnt really notice what was it like?

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Searchme:  Well it looked as if it hadn't been cut very well to me!

----------


## di marco

> Well it looked as if it hadn't been cut very well to me!


it was all jagged halfway up her hair

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive noticed it's grown quite a bit too! lol

----------


## Treacle

O.B is another offender.

----------


## di marco

> Ive noticed it's grown quite a bit too! lol


my sis thought it might be really bad hair extensions?

----------


## di marco

russ hair needs to be cut as well, its nearly down to his shoulders!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> my sis thought it might be really bad hair extensions?


Yeah she could be right actually   :Ponder:

----------


## Treacle

> russ hair needs to be cut as well, its nearly down to his shoulders!


I think Russ (Stuart Manning) suits long hair but it is getting a bit too long. Maybe take an inch or so off.

----------


## di marco

> I think Russ (Stuart Manning) suits long hair but it is getting a bit too long. Maybe take an inch or so off.


yeh i dont mind him with longish hair, but its getting too long now and it lookes a bit silly imo

----------


## true.moon

who would you say has the best hair
i would say mandy,becca,liz and i like ali's hair

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mandy's is quite nice   :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

yeah long,blonde,straight,layered
perfect

----------


## Treacle

> yeh i dont mind him with longish hair, but its getting too long now and it lookes a bit silly imo


He does suit long hair though.

----------


## true.moon

yeah i think he does too

----------


## Treacle

I can't imagine him with short hair.

----------


## di marco

> He does suit long hair though.


he suits long hair but just not in the style he has it at the mo

----------


## di marco

> who would you say has the best hair


i agree with you and birks that mandys hairs really nice, ive always liked it, although it did go through a phase for about a month last year when she did something to it that didnt suit her. danniis hairs nice as well

----------


## Treacle

> he suits long hair but just not in the style he has it at the mo


He only needs a trim.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

His hair is just sooooooooooooo funny, i can't stop laughing.

----------


## kirsty_g

omg

----------


## crazygirl

who's ben

----------


## [email protected]

lol i cant believe his hair

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

his hair looks horrible
and crazy girl ben is the fireman in hollyoaks who is going out with lisa

----------

